# WARNING!--- All Mercury factory Jet owners



## S&amp;MFISH (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone had this happen to them?Here is the story.

I purchased a 2005 Merc 115/80 Jet in '07.It's on an Alumacraft MV1756RR Jon.I've had no problems except a clogged P-hole since I got it ,until last weekend.
I'd been hearing a small rattle for a while and didn't think anything of it.Outboards sometimes rattle a little.
Well last weekend the wife and I were launching the rig,and I went to start it(as I always do before we launch)and CLICK!... CLICK!.... CLICK!Then she started.Once again,I thought nothing if it(compression lock).Backed the bot off the trailer and pulled over to the dock to wait for the wife.
We got ready to depart,so I start the engineand we back off the dock,I go to put it in forward.The shifter is locked up,no forward,only nuetral and reverse.
So here we are out in the lake,dead in the water.I raise the motor to see what is up, there is a bolt lodged in the gate preventing it from moving.So, back onto the trailer,up to the parking lot to try to figure this out.I started disassembly only to find out I don't have the proper tools to do the job.Home we go.
Get home and take the pump apart to find one of the mounting bolts had come out.Since the bolt was bent I had to find a replacement.Ended up finding a non-stainless bolt to get me by until I get the propoer one.

Went to the repair shop to get the right bolt.The replacement bolt is $18.50.and is on order.After talking to the service guy, this seems to be a common problem.He told me I was really lucky,because he has seen this happen and destroy impellers,housings,etc.
He told me to make sure all the bolts were tight and that Red Locktite on all the bolts to keep this from happening again.

Just thought I would pass this info on to everyone.


----------



## Codeman (May 15, 2010)

Where is this bolt you are talking about? Inside the pump bowl? A pic maybe?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 17, 2010)

Codeman,drop your Impeller.There are 4bolts that hold the pump housing to the engine.One is 70mm,one is 90mm and the other two are 60mm long.
The 70mm came out,the two 60mm were loose and the 90mm was the only one still tight.
I figure it as just one more thing I have to Inspect now and then.
Red LOCK-TITE All 4 bolts is what I was told.


----------



## DONTHELEGEND (May 17, 2010)

It's mentioned in this. https://www.snyderboats.com/30minPM.htm I guess we all should check these regularly.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Don,GREAT post.Good info for all jet-boaters.
FYI Codeman,it was the bolt in the upper left corner in fig C that came out on mine.


----------



## Codeman (May 26, 2010)

Realized you said factory Jets mine is an old motor that has been converted. All of the pump to motor bolts are external. BUt I checked the bearing retainer bolts just to make sure.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## fender66 (Oct 12, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> TTT



Hey THANKS Steve.....I kind of thought you'd do that.

Been out lately? I'm heading out Friday morning for 3 days. Up around and possibly including Truman. Can't wait!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I have Chris.Went to LOZ with a fellow member of the NAFC Sunday as Margaret was not up to it before her back-surgery Monday.
We had a fair day,caught a lot of small ones,plus a 14in whitebass,3 bass 14-15in.And Dennis lost a really nice one that probably went in the 3-5lb range,when she jumped completly out of the water and spit the worm. Pretty nice outing all in all.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 13, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Yes I have Chris.Went to LOZ with a fellow member of the NAFC Sunday as Margaret was not up to it before her back-surgery Monday.
> We had a fair day,caught a lot of small ones,plus a 14in whitebass,3 bass 14-15in.And Dennis lost a really nice one that probably went in the 3-5lb range,when she jumped completly out of the water and spit the worm. Pretty nice outing all in all.



Had no idea Margaret was having surgery. Let her know that I hope she heals quickly and you both are in my prayers.

Glad you had a good outing at LOZ. I'm looking forward to hitting there next year for my first time in years.


----------

